# Two Fragments in the style of 1910s Schoenberg



## pkoi (Jun 10, 2017)

Here's an older work from me. It's a schoolwork for a course called "Model Composition" where students familiarise themselves with a selection of some well-known composers work and try to imitate their style. I've posted another work like this here a few months ago (Hommage a Bela Bartok). This one is, as the title suggests, an attempt to emulate Schoenberg's early atonal music, especially songs from his six piano songs op.19. Since the songs in op.19 are extremely short, these are too.

My original plan was to make a three song cycle out of these but eventually the course ended I got too busy composing "real" songs instead of exercises in someone else's style. Because of this, the work pretty much sounds just as a collection of two songs without a real compositional plan (other than imitating Schoenberg). However, I might someday return to this and compose that third song.

Tell me what you think, does it sound like Schoenberg?


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

I enjoyed them but would have preferred a little more activity in the second piece. They do remind me somewhat of Schoenberg in more of a happier mood like in his Op. 19. He could also be quite percussive with the piano in that work.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

I think the first fragment sounds like Schoenberg. The 2nd not quite as much, the note pitches sounds more outrightly dissonant and less chromatic, and the rhythm more loose. But there is nothing against it sounding less like Schoenberg, there is a great deal of fantasy. I feel Schoenberg is a bit more concrete.


----------

